# Sponsorship: Then vs. Now



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2015)

by Cade Thomas It wasn’t long ago that getting an IFBB pro card was an instant sigh of relief for any bodybuilder. They had finally “made it”, and in their minds the financial struggles that they may have endured as a rising amateur were over. The plan for a bodybuilder was simple; Win your pro

*Read More...*


----------



## Axillist (Sep 17, 2015)

Definitely a change in the times. Seems to be that mass monsters are getting less and less popular as well.


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes we are. Time and the market have changed the landscape of the sport.

Icon



Axillist said:


> Definitely a change in the times. Seems to be that mass monsters are getting less and less popular as well.


----------

